# Jay Fisher



## Kevin (May 30, 2013)

I stumbled across this master knife artisan - check out *these knives*. Just incredible. Also be sure to check out his chef knives page. I don't like some of the knife displays on that page because they hide the blades too much, and his blade work is spectacular, even if you don't like the busy designs you have to appreciate the incredible work that he puts in them.


----------



## DKMD (May 30, 2013)

Wow... Those are seriously stylish and seriously out of my price range. I'm not suggesting they're badly priced, but I can't imagine dropping nearly a grand on a paring knife.


----------



## Molokai (May 30, 2013)

Yes, he is a master of knifemaking, but he makes too fancy knives for my taste. I am more to using knives, not displaying them.


----------



## Molokai (May 30, 2013)

Maybe we should rename this thread to "Famous knifemakers" or something similar and put here some links to famous knifemakers etc,
I dont want to start a new thread. I understand this is not a knife forum but everybody should see something like this

Milosh Gnida
http://www.ferrarius.sk/index.php/en/knives


----------



## Mike1950 (May 30, 2013)

Both makers make fantastic knifes- The nice thing about the Craotian site is there is no price shock- I can't read a word of it!!!!


----------



## healeydays (May 30, 2013)

I do all the cooking in my family and love a good balanced and razor sharp knife so I can appreciate the artwork here, but I also like having a couple dollars left in the pocket to buy some food to cut up..,.


----------



## Molokai (May 30, 2013)

Mike1950 said:


> Both makers make fantastic knifes- The nice thing about the Craotian site is there is no price shock- I can't read a word of it!!!!


Just look at photos then 
and he is Slovakian


----------



## Kevin (May 30, 2013)

Yes they are too fancy for me too, which is what I meant by "busy" but still I really appreciate his talent. I did not notice his prices because i knew just by looking at the pictures they are out of my range. Ted Nugent can afford them probably but not me. 



Molokai said:


> ... I understand this is not a knife forum ....



But it *is* the knife forum! Look at where this thread is Tom.


----------



## Molokai (May 30, 2013)

Kevin said:


> Yes they are too fancy for me too, which is what I meant by "busy" but still I really appreciate his talent. I did not notice his prices because i knew just by looking at the pictures they are out of my range. Ted Nugent can afford them probably but not me.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Yes, i saw that. Great improvement to the site


----------



## DKMD (May 30, 2013)

Tom, I love that site... There's something undeniably fantastic about Damascus steel.


----------



## woodtickgreg (May 30, 2013)

Wow, I am going to have to come back to this thread, to much eye candy to look at briefly, need more time.


----------



## ssgmeader (May 31, 2013)

Yeah I think some are neat but @ 5000 <whistle> And I don't know a single grunt that would drop 5k on a tactical knife meant for the field. A) don't know to many grunts with 5k to just spend on 1 knife and B) you've be mighty ticked off losing or breaking it......oh and the one he shows heck we'd just make fun of a guy for carrying something like that. I'd much rather have one of Robert's or Molokai's knives.


----------



## Kevin (May 31, 2013)

ssgmeader said:


> I'd much rather have one of Robert's or Molokai's knives.



Me too, which is why I have knives from each. I shared the link because I thought the skill involved was worthy of appreciation, and I made it clear that's why I was sharing it. And in case you can't figure it out without pictures and connect-the-dots, his clientele aren't grunts.


----------



## NYWoodturner (Jun 1, 2013)

Kevin said:


> ssgmeader said:
> 
> 
> > I'd much rather have one of Robert's or Molokai's knives.
> ...



I have been looking at his sight for quite some time. He shares a lot of good information on there. Lots of learning if you look around


----------



## robert flynt (Jun 14, 2013)

I like making something fancy for a collector but I get more pleasure from feedback from users. That is one reason I dropped my prices for my using knives when the recession hit. A number of knifemakers have told me I'm under priced and the way material cost have never slowed down I'll probably have adjust my pricing, as much I wish I could hold the line. 
Robert


----------

